# PPSSPP 1.5 Update is here! Now supports Vulkan!



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 1, 2017)

PPSSPP received a new update this time and bring a ton of new things including Vulkan support. For anyone not up to date, PPSSPP is a Playstation Portable Emulator available for a variety of PC operating systems and handheld devices including windows, mac, linux, ios, and android. This emulator allows anyone to play psp games they can back up from their UMD disc using psp custom firmware tools or even purchased games from Playstation Network. 

The latest update adds full Vulkan support as well as a host of bugfixes and improvements. You can learn more about Vulkan graphics from the link below as well as download the latest version of the emulator.


> *November 29, 2017: PPSSPP 1.5 - Vulkan is here!*
> 1.5 has support for Vulkan, the new faster way to draw graphics. Supported on many modern Android devices, and if enabled (change Backend in Graphics settings) you will see a massive speed boost. PPSSPP 1.5 also has the usual assortment of fixes:
> 
> 
> ...



PPSSPP
VULKAN API (wikipedia article)


----------



## thealgorithm (Dec 1, 2017)

Finally.   I have a galaxy S8 (exynos) and the previous opengl versions were extremely slow (God of war would run at around 20fps) - This is due to a non implementation of a gpu feature that ppsspp uses. 

With the Vulkan API I can get full speed on God of War, But had to use the following settings.   PSP Res x1.  Native hardware res scaler (Ensured that 720p was selected in Galaxy S8 display settings)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2017)

Might test this with Tekken 6 on the Shield TV.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 1, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Might test this with Tekken 6 on the Shield TV.



I guess this is not significantly different from the betas?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> I guess this is not significantly different from the betas?


I didn’t touch any betas, so no idea.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 1, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I didn’t touch any betas, so no idea.



Ive been using betas daily, so I'm unclear of this is going to be anything new for me.

Same with reicast and dolphin, i use the latest nightlies (reicast had one but not for android since June IIRC)


----------



## Depravo (Dec 1, 2017)

Tried this out earlier today. The major graphical glitches in Outrun 2006 seem to be (mostly) fixed.


----------



## thealgorithm (Dec 1, 2017)

It is significantly different from what I can see (I tried previous experimental and nightly builds for quite some time, but this seems like a full overhaul of vulkan implementation) and finally manages to get the galaxy s8 exynos version running as it should.


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 1, 2017)

Sweet! I hope someone updates the Xbox One port with this version. x3


----------



## NutymcNuty (Dec 1, 2017)

SkittleDash said:


> Sweet! I hope someone updates the Xbox One port with this version. x3


I doubt the xbox one port would utilize Vulkan...


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 1, 2017)

Let's see if the sprite glitches in the Star Ocean games have been fixed.(Haven't updated in a while)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 1, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Let's see if the sprite glitches in the Star Ocean games have been fixed.(Haven't updated in a while)



They've been fixed for a long time, since 1.4.2 I believe.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 1, 2017)

Havent got time to test but do Tekken 6 characters feet still dance around under the geometry?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 2, 2017)

Seems they removed Multithreading in the Android version. Shame, wish it could have worked.


----------



## Infinity7 (Dec 4, 2017)

Sweet, I love this emulator.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm hoping these updates get pushed to the Retroarch cores, especially for the Raspberry Pi 3.


----------



## DarthDub (Dec 4, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I'm hoping these updates get pushed to the Retroarch cores, especially for the Raspberry Pi 3.


They should since PPSSPP is on RetroArch as a core.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 6, 2017)

No vulkan for PC?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> No vulkan for PC?



Did you even download it and run it? Maybe you should check out the backend in the rendering before assuming otherwise, no? I see it fine on my end.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 6, 2017)

Performance seems the same as the betas. Tekken 6 still has wobbly feet.

Running on Nvidia shield TV.

Edit: also didnt find the option for 4k upscale? Anyone know?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 6, 2017)

Damn will have to give this a try for sure


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2017)

The Vulkan API is part of the Windows port, the OP should maybe have pointed that out IMO


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Did you even download it and run it? Maybe you should check out the backend in the rendering before assuming otherwise, no? I see it fine on my end.



I just downloaded it last night. I did not see the option. I was simply asking a question not making a statement. Where do you find the Vulkan option on the PC version?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I just downloaded it last night. I did not see the option. I was simply asking a question not making a statement. Where do you find the Vulkan option on the PC version?



I just downloaded 1.5.2 (bug fix), went to settings and found the Vulkan API in Settings...Backend *shrug*
Either that, or your GPU may not support Vulkan.

https://i.imgur.com/CWC8pnJ.png


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I just downloaded 1.5.2 (bug fix), went to settings and found the Vulkan API in Settings...Backend *shrug*
> Either that, or your GPU may not support Vulkan.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/CWC8pnJ.png




Just checked again. I guess the GPU in my Windows Tablet isn't compatible with Vulkan. I only have options for Open GL, Direct 3D 9 and Direct 3D 11


----------



## mikey420 (Dec 6, 2017)

Awesome update!!!! Every game I've tried with this build/these new settings has run perfectly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Just checked again. I guess the GPU in my Windows Tablet isn't compatible with Vulkan. I only have options for Open GL, Direct 3D 9 and Direct 3D 11



Well there you have it. Oh well.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well there you have it. Oh well.



As nice as it would have been, it's not a pressing issue. Hell, Dead or Alive Paradise runs a LOT better than during my OUYA days and that alone makes me happy. I just need to figure out how to nix letterboxing so that the game fills my screen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> As nice as it would have been, it's not a pressing issue. Hell, Dead or Alive Paradise runs a LOT better than during my OUYA days and that alone makes me happy. I just need to figure out how to nix letterboxing so that the game fills my screen.



Sorry I was rude about it


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 7, 2017)

At least here, PPSSPP for a long time has two major issues.  One, the QT port won't even load (has some GL errors).  Two, there's sound popping/click in the SDL port with some random slowdowns.  This is an AMD A10-6800K with a GTX 750 Ti in Ubuntu 14.04.  Played around with the settings a lot.  Seems to be a timing issue or something since it'll often run a 59/60 FPS.  Alternative speed (unlimited) runs at ~800%.  *shrug*

Oh, yea, and no Vulkan support in SDL apparently.


----------

